# Cinema 4D fertige Auto's



## i.neT' (7. August 2011)

Hey leute , 
Ich habe  seit Gestern Cinema 4D und ich möchte ein paar Auto's "Modden" 
Ich habe im Internet mal nach geguckt und habe nur welche gefunden die was kosten . 
Könnte mir vllt. jemand eine Seite sagen wo ich welche umsonst downloaden kann?
mfg i.neT'


----------



## AMD (7. August 2011)

Hier wären ein paar:
FREE 3D MODELS, More than 350 free meshes: Cars, Characters, Weapons, Office

Oder auf der Seite:
Transport 3D Models Downloads 3D Model Download,Free 3D Models Download

Oft sind die Files als *.max für 3D Studio Max aber vllt. gibts die auch als c4d oder so... oder konnte man mit cinema auch max files importieren? Lange nicht mehr mit gearbeitet ^^


----------



## i.neT' (8. August 2011)

Cool danke  
Gibts die vllt. auch in HD?
Müssten auch ein anderes Format sein in C4D , weil bei anderen Format ab und zu Sachen fehlen.


----------



## i.neT' (8. August 2011)

Hat keiner eine Seite?


----------



## i.neT' (10. August 2011)

Vllt. jemand selber Auto's gemacht?
Die er zur verfügung stellt?


----------



## .Mac (11. August 2011)

Wenn du die 800 Ocken für die Software aufbringen kannst wirst du wohl sicher auch ein paar Euros übrig haben um ein paar Models zu kaufen. Da du das aber mit 99% Sicherheit ehh nicht gemacht hast, hier mal ein Tipp von mir. Verzichte auf C4d und fang mit Blender an, da wirst du mehr kostenlosen Lernstoff finden.


----------



## i.neT' (11. August 2011)

Habe auch nicht die Version für 800€ sonder für ca.3450€
Das Programm habe ich von meiner Firma bekommen.
Und ich gebe sicherlich keine 50-X € aus für ein gutes Model.


----------



## Hydroxid (23. August 2011)

Von deiner Firma?!


----------



## i.neT' (25. August 2011)

Ja von der der Firma wo ich arbeite.


----------



## Hydroxid (25. August 2011)

Achso


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (25. August 2011)

Achso cool welche frima dann youtube tutrials how to crack ? oder woher ?


----------



## Hydroxid (25. August 2011)

Denk ich auch so wie er damit rumprahlt


----------



## <BaSh> (25. August 2011)

Jetzt lasst ihn doch bitte einfach in Ruhe. Es gibt genug Firmen die für Azubis/Angestellte Software zur Verfügung stellen. Ich habe auch Visual Studio in der Ultimate Version erhalten. Und das legal dank Microsoft MSDN als Azubi


----------



## Hydroxid (26. August 2011)

Wahrscheinlich arbeitest du auch als informatiker un ich habe bloß gesagt dass er damit rumprahlt


----------



## i.neT' (1. September 2011)

Ja okay wenn ihr es halt nicht glaubt mir soll's egal sein .
Ich kenne auch noch ein Paar mehr die z.B. Photoshop mit allen Versionen mit nach Hause bekommen haben das sie damit üben können , und die haben auch ein Seminar bezahlt bekommen dafür usw. 
Kann ich ja nix dafür das ich Halt so ein Porgramm umsonst bekommen habe.
Dieser neid  Kinder geht wo anderst flamen!
EDIT:


A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Achso cool welche frima dann youtube tutrials how to crack ? oder woher ?


Wenn du das sagst


----------

